# The asparagus is up



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The first asparagus sprouts are now showing in my garden. Probably would wait 10-14 days before the stalking the wild asparagus along county roads. My rhubarb is about 4 inches tall. Central Mich. area.

L & O


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

just picked some, mine is just a few plants up out of 40 or so but its along a fence line


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

:gaga:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes they are. My son (Austin) and I just picked about 30 or so last night. Lots of small ones just popping up. By the end of May we will have bags and bags of it. I will pickle a bunch, we eat the heck out of it all year. I really enjoy pickled Asparagus with beer!


----------



## daakota (Jan 17, 2006)

how do you pickle yours preassure cooker or what recipe pm me thanks


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Share with us all!!! I love that stuff.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry People. I was not ignoring you on purpose. I just made it back to this thread. I will post the recipe later on, I have to dig it up at home. It's a really good recipe, no preassure cooker needed, just boil brine, add to packed jars, cap and boil jars in a bath for 10 min. I also do pickled Oakra , Brussel Sprouts and a great Saur Kraut.

Here is a pic of last nights find (minus the ticks...:lol: ) Sure wish Morels were this easy to find.  !!


----------

